# Turncrafter pro 10in/ Jet 1236 lathe



## Bigdrowdy1 (Oct 7, 2014)

Got a chance at a 10inch turncrafter pro with a nova chuck ,MT2, suppose to be a duplicator and a set of HSS cutters not sure brand with some pen blanks. There is 60 plus pen kits when asked what kind was told 7mm with all the templates. I dont know squat about pen kits. 350.00 cash

OR

a Jet Model JWL 1236 Lathe $550.00 looks like new got 30 hours run time on it with stand. This is the older blue color model

Opinions welcome please


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 7, 2014)

7mm pen kits sound like slimlines and most average 2 or 3 bucks apiece. I have 15 or 20 of them somewhere around here from a couple years ago. Can't guess on the lathes.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 7, 2014)

Rodney, the big question is what do you plan on doing ? If you are only going to make pens, then the smaller lathe would work. However, if you think u want to do more than just pens, i would go with the jet and invest in good tools along the way .

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3 | Great Post 1


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 8, 2014)

Amazon has the Turncrafter 10 inch variable speed brand new for 363.00 with free shipping for prime members . Figure 2.00 each for slimline kits plus 100.00 for the duplicator and probably another 100.00 or so for the chuck and tools, As long as the tools are decent and the duplicator is a quality unit and you'll actually use it I'd probably see if you could negotiate a bit but it's not a bad deal at all as long as there aren't a ton of hours on it and it's the VS version. If it's an earlier version with step pulleys instead of VS I'd see if they'd go down to 300 or less. 

Based on the items listed I'm guessing that the pen kits are the PSI ones but the only thing I'd double check is that they are indeed the ones with the metal transmissions. The reason I say this is that a while ago Woodcraft had a deal on a box of 100 slimline kits dirt cheap but the pens used a transmission that was mostly plastic and IMHO not all that durable. (I've looked at a few lots of stuff lately that have had some of these kits with them)

Obviously if you plan to or want to have the ability to do larger things and bowl work down the road the Jet would probably be the way to go but I'd want to know if there were any goodies included with that one to figure out how good a deal it is.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Oct 8, 2014)

Jet and then you won't be limited to what you want to turn.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Oct 8, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your input. I am going to work on getting the Jet I believe. I have the Jet 1014 and it serves me well though I am wanting to expand and possibly turn some bowls and such. The jet uses the same threads 1 inch 8 as my current lathe does so that covers the attachments needed. The 1236 also comes with a Oneway chuck and plates. The machine has less than 30 hrs on it and looks pristine from the pictures. I will be going this weekend to check it out in more detail.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Oct 10, 2014)

Well got me a new toy! I went from this a Jet 1014 well still gonna have it,


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Oct 10, 2014)

To this new toy.It is a Jet 1236 runs smooth as silk and quite as sin. Came with a one way chuck and couple different face plates. Power head rotates 45 to 90 degrees. Now gonna have to re arrange my half of the garage to fit everything into workable areas. Will try and post some pictures later this weekend of the new setup.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tony (Oct 10, 2014)

Way cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 10, 2014)

Congrats Rodney !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 10, 2014)

Good for you Rodney.


----------

